# Good location to place toggle switches?



## CruzeMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey I am currently installing my emergency lights in my new cruze and I am having trouble finding a good location for the switches. I am trying to avoid drilling any holes. Is there any way I can get switches that would go in the spot between the traction control and park assist buttons?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

CruzeMedic said:


> Hey I am currently installing my emergency lights in my new cruze and I am having trouble finding a good location for the switches. I am trying to avoid drilling any holes. Is there any way I can get switches that would go in the spot between the traction control and park assist buttons?


I was thinking you could put switches on the little door for the fuse panel, beneath the headlight switch. In the location it's right there at the power source and looks like they belong there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I was thinking you could put switches on the little door for the fuse panel, beneath the headlight switch. In the location it's right there at the power source and looks like they belong there.


One advantage of using the door is that you can just buy a replacement when you remove them. But make sure there's enough clearance in the back of the switches so they don't short against the fuse box.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you look lower on the dash, basically looking up at the edge before you run out of dash, there are a few flat spots you can mount switches - drilling - and if you remove them most would never know they were there.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The useless change cubby above the shifter & below the HVAC also works if you are creative on a panel.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> The useless change cubby above the shifter & below the HVAC also works if you are creative on a panel.


...and there's another fuse box door just above it, but reaching a switch on that door might be a stretch.


----------



## CruzeMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

thanks guys! i think buying an extra fuse door would be a good idea.


----------

